# Tres Tria...no longer available?!



## ali4cia (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought a Tres Tria 18 months ago and have absolutely loved it. I went to buy another one (or even two more!) and was absolutely dismayed to find their company Better For Babies is no longer in existence! Does anyone know where I could still find a Tres Tria? I would even buy one used.


----------



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

I have 3 of them. If you go to their blog, they have a list of retailers that still carry their items.

http://betterforbabiesblog.com/

Hope this helps!


----------



## ali4cia (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh thank you for your reply! I tried every one of the listed retailers and sadly no one has the Tres Tria anymore. Are you looking to sell any of yours? You were smart to buy 3 Tres Trias!


----------



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

I still use them, as we are still co-sleeping. I wanted to get one more for the foot of the bed though. What works also is rolling up several thick towels and putting them under the fitted sheets.


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

I have one, I might even have two more from when I did private practice as an IBCLC and ran a breastfeeding/babywearing website. I listed the one I have on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251047883022

I am in the process of moving so all my old baby merchandise came out of storage.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I am still looking for a new or used one....Any luck?


----------



## jedfsu (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a Tres Tria that I'm ready to sell. Our home is smoke free but we do have a dog & cat (neither of which have specifically used). I'm in Boston and you can email me directly at [email protected]


----------

